# Is this Mushroom ok?



## Steve25 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hi,

I just noticed this today in my Viv. Is this Mushroom safe looking?











I just checked again and this thing grew : )


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Nope, that thing probably contains deadly gas!

Just kidding  its fine. just another cool thing about vivs.


----------



## Steve25 (Jan 29, 2010)

hehe awesome -- thanks


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

yes its fine, however that looks strikingly similar to a fungi i have in one tank that is quite destructive. does it have a red orange mycelium (the little hairy fibers that produce the mushroom)? the species i have is destructive, and i use that term pretty loosely, because it thrives in viv conditions and releases TONS of black spores which literally blanket anything around. (mini orchids dont look good when theyre completely covered in black spores) i love mushies, but this one (not sure if thats what youve got) in particular is a little much for me. 

james


----------

